# Brazilian Rosewood & Water Buffalo Antler Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Shipping out this matched set on Monday.. Brazilian Rosewood Capped with water Buffalo Single reed and matching 4 in 1 Whistle.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice set


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are great.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert those are sweet!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

Robert, where do you find your antler material? I love your work, but I cant find any antler here large enough to turn!!

Just wondering if there was a commercial source. Thanks


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey there dig, most of my Whitetail I acquired through trades and the camel bone you can find on eBay, I have even purchased a whole leg bone from there. 

Good luck..

Robert


----------

